# What kind of Tequila do you like?



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Everyone is talking whiskey, whisky, bourbon, rum and wine. What about some respect for our warm cousin from Mexico? It's not just for breakfast anymore, people!

I like Chinaco and Padron (silver just as much as or more than gold in both cases), myself. Smooth and without that nasty afterkick that you get with the really rank stuff. I have some fancy Tres Generation I bought maybe ten years ago that is supposed to be put in a snifter, which is good, because the oak undertone makes for a lousy Margarita. For that matter, premium tequila is usually overkill for a Margarita anyway.

Anyone ever try any of Sammy Hagar's Cabo Wabo brand?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

I love EL TORO..because of the little plastic hat that comes with it ..just kidding..I really like Patron silver, but I love me some Two Fingers gold..Drank alot of it in the army.:al


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

mikey202 said:


> I love EL TORO..because of the little plastic hat that comes with it ..just kidding..I really like Patron silver, but I love me some Two Fingers gold..Drank alot of it in the army.:al


Two Fingers silver makes good Margaritas. Don't recall if I've ever tried making any with the gold. Did you?

Also, the fancy oaky stuff I have in my cabinet is actually El Tesoro, not Tres Generations, though I've had some of that.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

I've had cabo wabo.. don't really remember it though (tequila shots will do that to ya! :r)... Last tequila I had was some really good stuff straight from mexico that my former roommate had. We threw it in a shaker with some ice, shook it till it was next to freezing, and shot it.. man... I was tore up that night.. that's the night that made me quit drinking for a long time...:r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

I like tequila but never had the Chinaco or Patron. I like Two Fingers Gold.. actually like Jose Cuervo.. never had the El Toro either. I love the taste of Jose Gold and sure I would like the others.. will have to pick some up and try it. I see that the Patron Anejo, Patron Reposado and the Patron Silver...what's the difference between them? The Chinaco Reposado Artisan Gold is also available here. What do you guys suggest? I like Margarita's but prefer to drink it straight with lime. The Margarita mix gives me heartburn if I drink too many... and you know... LOL


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

Don Julio Anejo Blue Agave-good for sippin' with a nice cigar!!


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I like tequila but never had the Chinaco or Patron. I like Two Fingers Gold.. actually like Jose Cuervo.. never had the El Toro either. I love the taste of Jose Gold and sure I would like the others.. will have to pick some up and try it. I see that the Patron Anejo, Patron Reposado and the Patron Silver...what's the difference between them? The Chinaco Reposado Artisan Gold is also available here. What do you guys suggest? I like Margarita's but prefer to drink it straight with lime. The Margarita mix gives me heartburn if I drink too many... and you know... LOL


I have no quarrel with Cuervo. I had a Margarita tonight I made with Cuervo 1800 silver. The Anjeo and Reposado Patrons refer the amount of time spent aging. The Silver is a darned fine tequila and makes great shots and cocktails. The Reposado has been aged six months and has a touch of oak, like my rather oaky El Tesoro. The Anjeo, true to its name, has spent a year in the oak casks.

If you like lighter taste, stick with the silvers, IMO. Also, use silvers in your Margaritas, IMO. Gold and oaky ones just really mess up the flavor. I will say that the Patron and Chinaco silvers make exceptionally smooth cocktails or shots, and without some of the sourness you'll get with some very cheap stuff. Those two will set you back some green, though.


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

jivedaddy said:


> Don Julio Anejo Blue Agave-good for sippin' with a nice cigar!!


I'll have to look for a bottle.


----------



## bruceolee (Jun 26, 2005)

TideRoll said:


> Anyone ever try any of Sammy Hagar's Cabo Wabo brand?


Where's Carlos when you need him? I think he remembers Cabo a little.  
I, of course can recall very clearly as I was the only sober soul in the building at the time.


----------



## jivedaddy (Jan 18, 2006)

You won't be disappointed!!


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

illuminatus said:


> I've had cabo wabo.. don't really remember it though (tequila shots will do that to ya! :r)... Last tequila I had was some really good stuff straight from mexico that my former roommate had. We threw it in a shaker with some ice, shook it till it was next to freezing, and shot it.. man... I was tore up that night.. that's the night that made me quit drinking for a long time...:r


Man, the blackouts tequila has caused... I'd be willing to bet there are kids running around who really should be named Jose or Patron.

I hadn't done repeated shots of the stuff since before I met my wife, thirteen or fourteen years ago. Well, this salesman from my wifes' company Atlanta office, who is an animal as well as a great salesman, talks us into doing these shots at the Christmas party. We literally drank the restraunt out of Patron that night. I had no hangover, and never really felt like I had over-indulged. O.K., I had a little bit of a buzz, but not that sick tequila dry worm-dirt in your mouth feeling. I attribute this to the quality of the grog, as well as the fact that we were also eating.

Despite its reputation, tequila has never cost me a relationship or a letter grade, which is more than I can say about Jaegermeister. That crap ought to be illegal. There is just something plain wrong about it.


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> I like Two Fingers Gold.. actually like Jose Cuervo.. never had the El Toro either.


:r That was just a joke..If you haven't had "the pleasure" of drinking EL Toro..don't bother.It's purly quantity not quality:tg .It does come with a little plastic sombrero for a bottle cap 
That was the first tekillya..i mean tequlia that i ever had.I was 19,just out of basic training,in Germany, away from the wife and new baby,do I need to say more?u​


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

Patron Silver...also a favorite of Ron1YY as we all know too well from the last set of pictures of a So. Florida herf...


----------



## Dr. Stogie Fresh (Nov 18, 2005)

My favorite is Case de Noble (black label). Which I use only for medicinal purposes, don' cha know.

By the way, you can't get any really good Tequila's in Mexico. All the good ones are bound for export. 

The Doc


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

My :2

Patron - overrated and overpriced.

My favorites are:
Gran Centenario Añejo
Don Julio Añejo
Oro Azul Reposado


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

jivedaddy said:


> Don Julio Anejo Blue Agave-good for sippin' with a nice cigar!!


Yup....you'll never drink Cuervo again.....


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

TideRoll said:


> I have no quarrel with Cuervo. I had a Margarita tonight I made with Cuervo 1800 silver. The Anjeo and Reposado Patrons refer the amount of time spent aging. The Silver is a darned fine tequila and makes great shots and cocktails. The Reposado has been aged six months and has a touch of oak, like my rather oaky El Tesoro. The Anjeo, true to its name, has spent a year in the oak casks.
> 
> If you like lighter taste, stick with the silvers, IMO. Also, use silvers in your Margaritas, IMO. Gold and oaky ones just really mess up the flavor. I will say that the Patron and Chinaco silvers make exceptionally smooth cocktails or shots, and without some of the sourness you'll get with some very cheap stuff. Those two will set you back some green, though.


I can't get the Chinaco Silver here but I can get the Patron Silver... now to just find an ABC store that stocks it. Might have to be ordered.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

pnoon said:


> My :2
> 
> Patron - overrated and overpriced.
> 
> ...


looks like it's pretty limited what can be bought here. Wonder if Frank would mind if I picked up a couple of different bottles.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

For sipping, look for 100% Agave on the label. Some brands you might like, not already mentioned.

Herradura
Cazadores
Hornitos
Sauza

and a nice web site.

http://www.itequila.org/index.htm

And yes I've had some Cabo Wabo, and I don't really remember how it tasted.


----------



## cosner63 (Sep 8, 2005)

jivedaddy said:


> Don Julio Anejo Blue Agave-good for sippin' with a nice cigar!!


:tpd: Don Julio is the best, but I also like Jose Cuervo 1800 :al


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

what about Gran Patron Platinum Tequila??? I might be able to talk Frank into a bottle of this..LOL.. it's only $208 for 750ml


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

I partial to Don Julio Blanco. I get it $23.00 bottle at the BX in Cancun! In Boston it's around $50. I like Corazon also. It's like anything else; hard to pick just one favorite.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

here's a list of the tequilas that are available here and the prices.. what would you suggest to try first?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> here's a list of the tequilas that are available here and the prices.. what would you suggest to try first?


Don Julio Añejo - but then you wouldn't want/need to try anything else.
Sauza Hornitos is very good and a little less expensive than the Don Julio.
:2


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> here's a list of the tequilas that are available here and the prices.. what would you suggest to try first?


Cazadoes reposado $37.50 ain't bad either, you can taste the agave in this one.

And I see they have Viuda de Romero blanco, good for margaritas. If you ever see any Viuda de Romero reposado or anejo around the $40 range get it - a very nice tequila! You can tell it was nicely barrel aged, would be good for someone that was coming from bourbon.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

thanks Peter and Rick.. if I ever see it maybe Frank would at least try it then.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> thanks Peter and Rick.. if I ever see it maybe Frank would at least try it then.


I bet tequila would make his cloths fall off


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

pnoon said:


> My :2
> 
> Patron - overrated and overpriced.
> 
> ...


Don Julio is some smooth stuff...i had a friend buy me a shot, at $7,it was smooooooooth!!!!


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> here's a list of the tequilas that are available here and the prices.. what would you suggest to try first?


:2 Two Fingers is better than the standard Jose Cuervo for the price.Go for it!!!!


----------



## TTgirl (Sep 8, 2005)

I've always liked the kind you make margaritas with.  

Seriously, it's been quite a while since I've had the stuff straight. When I was in my early 20's - well, that's yet another story that I can't seem to recall.

Lots of good leads here, though. I'll be investigating!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Don Julio Anejo and Herradura Anejo have always been my favorites :al


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

galaga said:


> I bet tequila would make his cloths fall off


I have to get him to drink it first!! LOL


----------



## cameroncouch02 (Sep 22, 2005)

Don Julio, Patron, and Cuervo baby.


----------



## par (May 22, 2005)

Porfidio, the mexican answer to aged cognac. Outstanding!


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

TideRoll said:


> Everyone is talking whiskey, whisky, bourbon, rum and wine. What about some respect for our warm cousin from Mexico? It's not just for breakfast anymore, people!
> 
> I like Chinaco and Padron (silver just as much as or more than gold in both cases), myself. Smooth and without that nasty afterkick that you get with the really rank stuff. I have some fancy Tres Generation I bought maybe ten years ago that is supposed to be put in a snifter, which is good, because the oak undertone makes for a lousy Margarita. For that matter, premium tequila is usually overkill for a Margarita anyway.
> 
> Anyone ever try any of Sammy Hagar's Cabo Wabo brand?


Cabo Wabo's the best! Goes down incredibly smooth. Take a shot of that followed by a shot of Cuervo...you'll see what I mean


----------



## JezterVA (Sep 8, 2005)

TideRoll said:


> Anyone ever try any of Sammy Hagar's Cabo Wabo brand?


I've polished off a couple of the Blue Bottles. Very smooth, sipping 'quila.

I also like the Cuervo with the silver label....can't recall the name, but it's pretty tasty.

I try to refrain from drinking too much tequila though, as the last time I drank alot of it was my 24th B-day, and I ended up with three broken teeth and waking up beside a car. SuperMan complex ya' know? But.....that was 13 years ago....I like to think that I may have matured _just slightly _since then.

Then again........maybe not. :r :r


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I never thought there could be such a difference until I tried Patron silve shaken with ice until nearly freezing...DAMN! I wasn't a teauilla fan but now I crave more Patron.

I will try some of the othere suggestions here if I ever come across them.

T


----------



## TideRoll (Nov 7, 2005)

JezterVA said:


> I've polished off a couple of the Blue Bottles. Very smooth, sipping 'quila.
> 
> I also like the Cuervo with the silver label....can't recall the name, but it's pretty tasty.
> 
> ...


Tequila has a way of making a lot of folks forget their age, station in life, health status, physical location, car keys, marital status, etc., etc.!


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

While it is very well known that I love tequila, Namely Patron silver, I've been drinking all different kinds before I chose my favorites. It goes in this order, 

Patron Silver
Followed very closely by
Don Julio silver
Cabo Wabo

Just the other night, We were out getting my buddy hammered for his bacholor party. We ended up at a Tequila bar (Yeah, Big surprise) and they had Gran Patron Platinum. At $200 a bottle, I was not going to buy it because I didn't think it would be worth it. Well, I was 100% WRONG!!!!! Later today, I am going to go to this one place that I know they have it. As far as a review......I could not give it the proper justice in just words.

Ron


----------



## Fat Old Sun (Sep 8, 2005)

Huge tequila fan here!

Although tequila has a reputation that is undeserved in my opinion, I like the fact that many people won't go near it. That just leaves more for me. I have however, converted many former victims of the plastic sombrero by introducing them to the contents of my liquor cabinet. 

Herradura Reposado and Anejo - Always on hand, my go-to tequila
Cabo Wabo - At least one bottle in stock at all times
Don Julio & Don Eduardo - "The Dons" always stopping by, but never for long You will usually find at least one of them in there
Patron Silver - One bottle in the freezer for guests that absolutely refuse to drink anything else
Sauza Hornitos - No Cuervo in my margaritas! Almost every drop of this stuff ends up in the blender


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

For sipping, I like Patron Anejo and Sauza Tres Generaciones, the latter a better deal than the Patrons.

For mixed drinks and sipping, Sauza Hornitos (cheaper by the "magnum" size).


----------



## Sanitariumite (Sep 14, 2007)

Fat Old Sun said:


> I like the fact that many people won't go near it. That just leaves more for me.


No kidding right? I really liked the Cabo Wabo I tried in Canada, and this Don Julio Anejo is incredible! Now I just need a mariachi band...
Adam


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Sanitariumite said:


> No kidding right? I really liked the Cabo Wabo I tried in Canada, and this Don Julio Anejo is incredible! Now I just need a mariachi band...
> Adam


IMHO,

There is no better Tequila than Don Julio blanco. What a flavor!:dr

ATL


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

I like the tequila that comes in a bottle. Especially if it has a worm in the bottom


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

I love tequila! 

Something similar that I just started trying is Mezcal. I've heard or read somewhere an analogy that Mezcal is to Tequila is what Armangac is to Cognac. In short, a "rustic" cousin of sorts. 

Bar none, my FAVORITE Mezcal so far is Del Maguey San Luis del Rio. This stuff is "smokey" yet has the basic Tequila profile as well. Lovers of smokey drinks like Scotch would love this stuff.

Kind of hard to find but worth it!


----------



## fjc (Sep 12, 2007)

let my throw my :2:
cuervo tradicional (reposado), put it in the freezer for a couple of hours and then sip :dr.
1800 reposado.
don agustin, hard to get but really nice

FJC


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Porfidio.


----------



## atlacatl (Sep 18, 2006)

Patron silver is my favorite but for mixing, I like Sauza Hornitos.


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

El Tesoro Reposado and Cazadores Reposado are my 2 favorites. No ice, no water, no training-wheels (lime and salt), just pure old sipping/shooting pleasure.


----------



## BeagleOne (Dec 23, 2005)

I recently came across a new tequila that I thought was interesting. It is called Clase Azul. produced by Tequilas Premium, Jalisco, Mexico, I've only found it in California, but managed to sample some from a friend here in Texas. It taste very good, almost like a congac, and goes down smooth. Something to keep your eye out for. :2


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

is currently my favorite.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

atlacatl said:


> Patron silver is my favorite but for mixing, I like Sauza Hornitos.


:tpd:

I use Sauza Hornitos for margarittas. Patron or Don Julio on the rocks with lime for sipping


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Cuervo Anejo and Centenario are two I quite enjoy.


----------



## humboldtflyer (Sep 11, 2007)

Without a doubt Corzo is the best tequila I have found... amazing...


Purchase a bottle if you can find it...:tu

(I am in no way affiliated with Corzo Tequila, I just love the stuff!)


----------



## Dubxl152 (Jun 10, 2007)

Don Julio - 1942 & Real are awsome very very smooth but very pricy (run 300 - 350 a bottle). Kind of bottles you save for specail occasions.

The Anejo, Reposado & Blanco are very smooth.

Patron is very good as well specifically the Platnium. But the rest of the patron line is ...... ok...... you pay for the label.

And the best bang for the buck tequila hands down has to be Cazadores..... Itll get you drunk, youll be F-in fat chicks in no time..... you might even fight a brother or two! and only cost like 30 bucks.:al


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Casa Noble Crystal is probably my favorite tequila. I'm also fond of their anejo, though it's overpriced. I have not yet had the opportunity to try their reposado, but I've heard great things about it. Anything from El Tesoro is excellent too.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Tequila turns me into a human fountain, so I stay away from it. Patron is my favorite when I actually drink it though.


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Tripp said:


> Tequila turns me into a human fountain, so I stay away from it. Patron is my favorite when I actually drink it though.


This seems to be many peoples' view/experience with tequila. It's too bad because tequila can be a truly great drink.

Patron Silver is a good tequila in it's own right. Though IMHO the brand is all marketing and hype. I'd suggest that anyone who enjoys Patron, should sample some other 100% agave tequilas, especially the two brands I mentioned previously.


----------



## Fenway (Sep 11, 2007)

I perfer my tequilla in someone else's drink. Had one shot of it once after 4 beers on my 18th birthday. Puked my brains out and never had it again.


----------

